

Apple Seeks to Create Pandora Rival - ebabchick
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443589304577636110080423398.html

======
tnorthcutt
_Pandora's iPhone app is a major outlet for iAd._

I wonder why the reporters chose to include that, especially as a lone
sentence at the end of the article. Surely they understand that Apple stands
to gain far more in revenue from a Pandora-like service than they would lose
from showing fewer iAd impressions due to a decline in Pandor use. Right?

------
ebabchick
paywall workaround, first link:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Apple+Seeks+to+Create+Pandor...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Apple+Seeks+to+Create+Pandora+Rival)

------
fatjokes
Hipsters don't care.

